# Viewing distance to a large monitor (over 20")?



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 10, 2010)

If I have posted in the wrong section, please move this.

Ok, so I would like to know what is a "recommended viewing distance" to a screen/monitor around 25" or higher?

Thankful for any replies given.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 10, 2010)

Personally i have a 42" LCD and sit about an arm's length away. It's all on preference imo


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 10, 2010)

I know I'm not answering your question, but maybe this can help.

What you want to know is the viewing angle that you're comfortable with (as garyinhere said it's all about your preference) in order to calculate your preferred distance to the monitor.  You can use this website to get the viewing angle (use your current setup as reference):
http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html

I didn't bother to do the math but you need f(viewing angle)=distance which you can get out of this quick snapshot of the Java code on that page (this assumes a 16:9 monitor):

```
//diag=diagonal size of monitor in inches
//distance=distance to monitor in feet
screenwidth=Math.sqrt((diag*diag) / 1.31640);
screenwidthfeet= screenwidth/12;
currentangle = 360 * (Math.atan(0.5 * screenwidthfeet / distance) / Math.PI);
```

For reference, I like my monitor viewing angle to be around 47.1 degrees (24" @ 2 feet).  As for my Home Theater I'm much more comfortable with 25.6 degrees (50" @ 8 feet).  I should mention that I didn't check any of the math...

EDIT1:
Solved for-
f(viewing angle) = distance
(0.5 * ( ( SQRT( Wd^2 / 1.3164 ) / 12 ) ) / TAN( ( A / 360 ) * Pi ) ) = distance
Where-
Wd = diagonal width of screen (inches)
A = viewing angle (degrees)
distance = distance of viewer to screen (feet)

I made an xls spreadsheet to automate this.  Check out the attachment if you're interested.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 11, 2010)

to calculate the optimal viewing distance for a television is simple and should be the same.

1.5 x screen size = minimal distance
3 x screen size = maximum distance

example

1.5 x 24" = 36 inches or 3 feet.

keep in mind this is a rule of thumb so the numbers are pretty generous and displaying HD content allows you to sit closer without consequences.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 11, 2010)

The distance depends on the resolution the monitor is using and how good your eyesight is.
Seriously.
My tired old eyes have some problem seeing small stuff on my 30" monitor (2560x1600) at about 4 feet away so I moved the comupter to the 55" TV (1080p) and sit about 15 feet away. 
I still have to use ctrl+ to make the text bigger, but gaming is total awesomesauce now. lol

For normal computer usage, a little more than arms length (3' to 4') is usually optimal (unless you have really short arms),


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 11, 2010)

Maximum distance --> far enough until you can't really read everything
Minimum distance --> close enough until you have to move your head to see everything

It's really a personal preference for everybody.  At work I have my 19" monitor about 3 feet away for more desk room, at home it's about a foot and a half away.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 11, 2010)

1) Set the monitor on the desk.
2) Slowly back away from the monitor until you are out the front door of your home.
3) Enjoy real life for a change.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 11, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Personally i have a 42" LCD and sit about an arm's length away. It's all on preference imo



I used a 37" for about 2 weeks till I noticed I was getting headaches.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 11, 2010)

I was using a 37" 1920x1080 LCD and as long as I turned the contrast down a bit (just basically tune it for your self) it was great! 
I now use a 50" Plasma @ 1920x1080 on my desk and I have no issue at all with this one...I did tune it for my preference tho.
AT work I use a 20" crt at 1200x1600.
Too me its mostly about tuning the monitor to your preferences.
I can use anything but if I have the room i like having it as big as possible.
I used the 37" for 6 years and I have been using the 50" plasma now for about three months.

EDIT: I just used a tape measure to see where I am to my 50" Plasma and I sit about 31" from eye ball to screen...same was true for the 37" LCD.

With me I am just as comfortable watching a 1080P movie from 31" to 10'+. Just depends more about what I want to be siting in for movie watching... lol .


----------

